# Vendors at BFE?



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Tom,

Need any help with this?

C.E.C. has an East Coast division....

I met one of the honchos from there a couple of years ago.

Let me know if you'd like an intro.

--Jon


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Tom,
> 
> Need any help with this?
> 
> ...


We have sent information to them but have not heard back as of yet.

An introduction would be much appreciated!

But just to let everyone know, we have some great announcements to make in the very near future about the vendors going to be present at Bimmerfest East!


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

As one of Toms partners in this endeavor, let me say you will all be VERY impressed with what we are working on!

and thanks once again jon for your support and help :thumbup:


----------

